# Storage tracking



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone use an inventory control system for their food storage? I've been eyeballing and going on gut to keep just myself well stocked, but my household is going to expand soon and I suspect the whole food dynamic is about to change. Plus, I hate not remembering if that "sale" price on TP is better than what I paid last time... and did the weight change even if the number of sheets didn't? 

I have a paper inventory I update from time to time and make a shopping list, but what I really need is something that can track pricing and usage along with expiration dates. It occurs to me that nearly every store and warehouse in the country has the same kind of needs, so why reinvent the wheel? 

If it's computerized and syncs to an Android phone, that's even better. And yes, customizable and printable reports. 

What do you guys use?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I do not track price as I figure that if I did I would get irritated or depressed so my needs are simpler. I also do not use FIFO but built a long term stash that I only have to redo every 25 years. So in general I think my needs are much simpler than yours. With that said I use a spreadsheet to track what I have. If I were looking to do what you are I would grab a piece of database software like either Microsoft Office Access or the free Libre Office which includes Base (equivalent of MS Access).

The Android and iOS versions of LibreOffice should be available late 2012 and will allow you use either Base or Access databases on your phone or tablet.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

This thread here on the forum has at least two different spreadsheet or other storage tracking systems on it, with links to them. I'm not familiar with the second one, but the set of spreadsheets Culexpipiens created have been very useful to me:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/prepper-guide-7356/


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link, GypsySue.

I've used several spreadsheets in the past and they are just too cumbersome and time consuming for me to keep them up, even after I spend hours customizing them to my needs. And unless you are staying on top of them, they aren't worth any more than my occasional paper inventories and what sticks in my head. 

Problem is, spreadsheets aren't relational, so they won't tell me what the average of the last x number of prices I paid for something was when I am standing in the store wondering if $15.99 for a 30 pack of Cottonelle Ultra double rolls is good or bad, or if the "sale" price is higher than the regular price somewhere else.

I'm a software developer, so I could write something from scratch, but that would kinda defeat the point of saving time on the project! That didn't stop me from doing a UML diagram on my lunch break today. I can be kinda incurable that way.

I'm certainly interested in other people's schemes, though, from slightly-less-than-chaos to professional inventory software.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Food storage tracking? What? Me?! Storing food?! Ahhhh, officer, I ain't got no food. I'm hungry. Real hungry. Honest. 

'bamagal, I'm just jerkin on your leg. I wouldn't do it on line, but keeping track of whatcha got (or don't got) is a good idea, IMHO.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

AlabamaGal said:


> That didn't stop me from doing a UML diagram on my lunch break today. I can be kinda incurable that way.


That made me smile.  I'm not a software developer, but I 'get' that.

I like the idea of using Access. Haven't used that in ages, but that would work better for me than a spreadsheet, I'm thinkin'. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

I use one. It's free , you can find it here. http://cheaphomesteading.com/ It uses your browser but is NOT connect to the web. Some people seem to have difficulty setting it up, I didn't. I just followed the step by step instructions and it worked fine both times I did it (computer crashed and I had to start all over again)


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I decided that great was the enemy of good, and that I should just inventory more often.

Other than tragically misplacing my nice metal clipboard, this is working fine.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

Believe me, if SHTF you will get REAL ORGANIZED in a matter of hours.

The problem with lists and records is,

They can be used against you. FEMA has some really scary jurisdiction, including the confiscation of privately owned property in the event of natural or man made disaster. 

The best lists are kept in the mind, no one can read minds "that we know of" and what and where you have your last ditch food and other necessitous hidden or stored is best kept where no one else can get at it.

That does not only go for a run amok corrupt government big brother, but lists can be read by anyone breaking into your home while you have to be away, and giving some maggot spawn a map to your digs is not a good idea.

Learn to have a acute memory of what you have. Lists are for accountants, not survivalists.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> Plus, I hate not remembering if that "sale" price on TP is better than what I paid last time... and did the weight change even if the number of sheets didn't?


I have the same problem. There are stores where shopping by the case is almost mandatory, so I write the price and date of purchase on the product in sharpie (the plastic wrap of the TP.) It only lasts as long as I have the wrapper, but like you, I wanna know if what I'm fixin' ta buy is a good deal or not.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm definitely feeling the need to put an Access database together. Prices are moving so fast - like you guys, I want to have a handle on what I've paid. It seems like I used to have a better handle on that, but now with prices changing like they do, I feel less certain of my memory...

Also need to have a handle on our inventory. Just canned another 7 quarts of ham, but there's more on sale, and I've got this incredible drive to store, store, store....


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been in a "storage" mood lately, too, Goshen, although my primary focus is producing my own food and what I don't produce I source locally. I feel low on food because it won't be time to order beef and pork until late in the spring, but I don't have room for it all in my freezer now anyway. Much of what I have been storing recently is semi-medical, like rubber gloves and face masks. I donated a lot of that stuff in the wake of the tornadoes this year and it made me realize how useful that can be in an emergency. 

I gotta start canning meat this year. I've got the gear, I've just never tried it. Fortunately I have someone who can give me a hands on class.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

AlabamaGal said:


> I gotta start canning meat this year. I've got the gear, I've just never tried it.


Easy-peasy.  Once you start, you won't stop...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks GypsySue for the mention of my spreadsheet. I had considered Access or an app or... but settled on a spreadsheet as any OS (Windows, Mac, Linux) with MS Office or the free Open Office would be able to access a spreadsheet. This gives me two things. The ability to share the "template" and helps to future proof my choice. I can change hardware, OS or application and still use what I created. Access locks you into Windows and an App locks you into whatever OS you write it in. 

I'm not saying those aren't good choices, just keep in mind it restricts future options. Also, with a spreadsheet I could print a bunch of blank pages and have a low tech solution for if/when power or internet goes away. If you do write an app or make something in Access, you might want to consider a way to get hard copies and also print templates that could be used, indefinitely, offline.

Since creating mine I found a great article written about not only counting calories but also considering protein and fat intake too. Also, I never thought of a purchase history for comparing prices on previous purchases/locations but that would be a nice addition too.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

You're right, Culex, a spreadsheet program/Excel would allow greater flexibility. My problem is that I just don't think in spreadsheets, if that makes any sense. I can handle a number of programs, from word processing to illustration, but I've never been able to get my head around Excel. As it is, I haven't worked with Access for about 5 years and will have to re-learn a thing or two. But at least I can think like a database. 

And you're definitely right about printing things out. I believe in hard copies!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Funny how you mention thinking like a database... In my day job I run an international IT department, have coded various applications and systems in over 20 languages over the last 3 decades and routinely work with all sizes of databases (usually SQL based). I, too, would normally prefer a DB for storing data but, as I previously mentioned, went a different route in this case.

The possibilities for storing and tracking are pretty much limitless as we all have different ideas on what we each want to track and how it can best be done, not to mention different hardware, applications and OSes. Perhaps when you finish yours you'd be willing to share it too.


----------

